# Buffet invests $563M for 21M shares of GLD



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/w...sion-on-gold-should-you-follow-him-2020-08-17

"Buffett has not been a fan of gold. As a matter of fact, he has often derided the precious metal. To the dismay of gold bugs, Buffett has been the de facto leader of the anti-gold crowd. There has been a belief that investing in gold was akin to betting against America.

Buffett deserves credit for shifting his stance to the new reality as a result of the irrational policies of massive borrowing and money printing by U.S. leaders. Berkshire Hathaway BRK.A, 1.12% bought about 21 million shares of gold miner Barrick Gold GOLD, 0.45%, spending about $563 million. That's according to a filing released Aug. 14."


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Very hard to imagine PMs not increasing with the biggest creation of dollars in America’s short history.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/w...sion-on-gold-should-you-follow-him-2020-08-17
> 
> "Buffett has not been a fan of gold. As a matter of fact, he has often derided the precious metal. To the dismay of gold bugs, Buffett has been the de facto leader of the anti-gold crowd. There has been a belief that investing in gold was akin to betting against America.
> 
> Buffett deserves credit for shifting his stance to the new reality as a result of the irrational policies of massive borrowing and money printing by U.S. leaders. Berkshire Hathaway BRK.A, 1.12% bought about 21 million shares of gold miner Barrick Gold GOLD, 0.45%, spending about $563 million. That's according to a filing released Aug. 14."


If that's true, that's the biggest harbinger yet. Thanks for posting this.


----------

